# My 1st Twisted 28g Single Coil Build



## Mario

Good Day
Its lunch time so decided to build this...
Twisted single coil build on the Magma


Organic Cotton
28G
9Wraps (1.4mm screw driver)
@0.8ohms

My 1st twisted build ...i think i nailed it 

@JakeSA
@Chop007
@Kareem

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Chop007

Mario said:


> Good Day
> Its lunch time so decided to build this...
> Twisted single coil build on the Magma
> View attachment 8064
> 
> Organic Cotton
> 28G
> 9Wraps (1.4mm screw driver)
> @0.8ohms
> 
> My 1st twisted build ...i think i nailed it
> 
> @JakeSA
> @Chop007
> @Kareem


Dude you absolutely nailed it. I just love the precise coils and the detailed twist pattern. Absolutely perfect I must say. Flippen excellent Mario, that is unique.


----------



## vaalboy

Beautiful coil - nice one!!


----------



## TylerD

Very sexy coil indeed! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mario

Thank you!!!


----------



## Nooby




----------



## Kareem

Nice coil bro. How does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

awesome coiling buddy!


----------



## Mario

@Kareem its an amazing vape bro ......im in love 
Thanks @Riaz


----------



## Mario

though I would add this for a closer look @Chop007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

Mario said:


> though I would add this for a closer look @Chop007
> View attachment 8068
> 
> View attachment 8069


How do you get it wound so tight?


----------



## Mario

Watch Rip Trippers below



I tried using the allen key as shown in his video, but man is was a mother$%# to get right so I just folded the ends close together and inserted it into the drill chuck.... then drilled until the kanthal wire snapped.

Hope this helps @Limbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD

Limbo said:


> How do you get it wound so tight?


Cordless drill I would guess...it's what I use. Just let it twist until it snaps off. That said I prefer the parallel coils as it seems to give more flavour with silica but twisted looks well twisted...there is coil for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mario said:


> Watch Rip Trippers below
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using the allen key as shown in his video, but man is was a mother$%# to get right so I just folded the ends close together and inserted it into the drill chuck.... then drilled until the kanthal wire snapped.
> 
> Hope this helps @Limbo



A cuphook inserted into the chuck works for me no chance of the wire slipping off that.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mario

@RezaD ....i will try the parallel build tonight


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow, nice coil !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Awesome coil dude

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Excellent job! She sitting on the Sigelei there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

@JakesSA she sure is mate


----------



## JakesSA

Nice!! Would you mind posting a full body shot with the cap on?


----------



## Mario

sure will do it tomorrow morning @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA

Thx!


----------



## Mario

@JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Beautiful, many thanks!


----------



## Alex

Fantastic looking coil @Mario, and the wick length looks spot on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mario said:


> View attachment 8130
> 
> @JakesSA


 
That is a sweeeet setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Awesome. Twist that 28 with flat ribbon and you got yourself a TygerWire!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario

Will give that a try tonight @RevnLucky7


----------



## bones

That looks cray


----------



## bones

Hey @Mario What drip tip do you have on your Magma? Looks cool


----------



## Mario

Hi @bones its the Titanium Tip


----------

